# Music won't play...



## Lead Agent (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi, i have just had to reinstall my os and a new hard drive, while everything seems to be ok there is one thing that is not, I am now unable to play music cds from either of my cd rom drives? It picks it up and it will run in a program like winamp but no sound is to be heard....help if you can.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

Did you connect the wire from the back of the CD Drive to the soundcard.....:winkgrin:

Is there a little speaker in the systray on the bottom of your screen?

If so double click it and when the box opens look to see if the CD Rom is available and also that it is not muted....


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

If there is not a little speaker you may have to reinstall the sound card drivers. But as speedo said most like is the little wire connecting the cd rom to the sound card. Also if you have a head phone jack on the cd rom. Plug your head phones into it and hit the play button if it has one.


----------



## Lead Agent (Jun 18, 2002)

Der Robe 

I tried your idea, so I plugged my headset into the cdrom and it worked, but I can hear everything else from my speakers....why not the music from the cdrom?


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

more then likely your cdrom needs an audio cable to be connected to it and the other end connected to the sound board this allows the cdrom to tranfer sound to the system speakers


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

If that doesn't work then it means that either the cable is toasted or the sound card, but since the CD drive works then the worst that could be there is a broken pin, which would still kill the drive for sound but would allow it to work. It is almost definately the cable though. Good call Der (3)


----------



## Lead Agent (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks guys for the help I will give that a try, I will hopefully be putting in my new hard drive tomorrow and I will see if any difference comes with that. Chat with you later and let you know what happened.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

I agree good call Der...


----------

